
Ohio health official estimates 100,000 people in state have coronavirus - Reedx
https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/487329-ohio-health-official-estimates-100000-people-in-state-have-coronavirus
======
GuB-42
Taking current data into account, it doesn't make sense.

You don't get to 100k in a day. Even in Hubei, where they didn't know about
the virus was a thing. Even in South Korea, where people actively tried to
spread the infection. It took more than a week to reach thousands. During that
time, there have been symptoms you couldn't miss, like deaths.

As for asymptomatic carriers, the idea seems to be that there are not that
many. Certainly not thousands times more than confirmed cases. Even when
taking into account incubations time, which is around 5 days (quarantine is 14
days to account for outliers).

It is a prediction for the future, does it include every type of coronavirus
(not just SARS-CoV-2), or is it bullshit?

~~~
jsjddbbwj
Wait... Why did they try to spread the infection in Korea?

~~~
jo6gwb
Patient 31 - [https://www.todayonline.com/world/explainer-what-behind-
sudd...](https://www.todayonline.com/world/explainer-what-behind-sudden-surge-
Covid-19-cases-south-korea-secretive-sect-patient-31)

~~~
tonyedgecombe
_Several media reports said that the woman did not get herself tested for the
coronavirus because she had not travelled overseas and simply thought that she
had caught the common cold._

That isn't the same as _actively tried to spread the infection_.

------
jpxw
This surely cannot be correct.

If it is, there might be some hope in all this. If a large amount of this 100k
can have the virus with minimal symptoms, that could mean we're overestimating
the CFR.

------
avgDev
The problem with the US right now, is that people are simply not getting
tested. There are reports of people who traveled outside of US and are showing
symptoms yet they are being refused the tests.

The White House has been trying to downplay the whole issue. I understand that
any administration would have a hard time handling this but Trump has been
doing terrible job, even going as far as naming it a hoax.

In the next 30 days we will see exponential growth of the virus in the US. We
have 330 million people but only 1 million hospital beds. Many older folks
will not receive treatment.

The way US healthcare is set up will make this issue even worse. In US many
people avoid doctors and hospitals due to cost. Many HAVE to go to work
because they don't have savings and don't have ANY time off. US is set up
perfectly for the virus to spread like wild fire. Plus, many Americans are
still ignoring the pandemic. This will not end well for the US.

~~~
bdcravens
I have Cystic Fibrosis (principally a respiratory condition; I'm certainly in
the at-risk population)

I had an appointment with my clinic. My conversation regarding COVID19 gave me
the following takeaways:

1\. The testing story is improving - my clinic has access to commercial tests,
whereas just a few days ago they had to go through the local municipality and
wait several days for testing and confirmation via the CDC.

2\. They won't hospitalize everyone. Many will be able to do either oral or
home IVs and recover fine via home quarantine, reserving hospital beds for the
worst cases.

~~~
tcbawo
What kind of oral treatment is possible? Albuterol?

~~~
bdcravens
Sorry, I used the shortened version of the term without considering how it
sounded. Oral antibiotics.

~~~
cthalupa
Why would antibiotics be given for a viral infection?

~~~
DanBC
To treat the secondary bacterial pneumonia that some people get.

~~~
cthalupa
I can't find any references to covid 19 inducing bacterial pnuemonia in
patients, and many references to it being induced by the virus itself and not
responding to antibiotic treatment, e.g.

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S092966462...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S092966462030044)

[https://www.diagnosticimaging.com/ct/covid-19-pneumonia-
trai...](https://www.diagnosticimaging.com/ct/covid-19-pneumonia-traits-help-
id-and-distinguish-virus)

[https://www.jto.org/article/S1556-0864(20)30132-5/fulltext](https://www.jto.org/article/S1556-0864\(20\)30132-5/fulltext)

It also doesn't seem to match what we are seeing about how it is basically
only the severe cases that end up with pneumonia - the ones even less likely
to end up self quarantining and taking medication while remaining at home.

~~~
DanBC
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/13/coronavirus-
wh...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/13/coronavirus-what-happens-
to-peoples-lungs-when-they-get-covid-19)

> How can the pneumonia be treated?

> Prof Christine Jenkins, chair of Lung Foundation Australia and a leading
> respiratory physician, told Guardian Australia: “Unfortunately, so far we
> don’t have anything that can stop people getting Covid-19 pneumonia.

> “People are already trialling all sorts of medications and we’re hopeful
> that we might discover that there are various combinations of viral and
> anti-viral medications that could be effective. At the moment there isn’t
> any established treatment apart from supportive treatment, which is what we
> give people in intensive care.

> “We ventilate them and maintain high oxygen levels until their lungs are
> able to function in a normal way again as they recover.”

> Wilson says patients with viral pneumonia are also at risk of developing
> secondary infections, so they would also be treated with anti-viral
> medication and antibiotics.

